# Photos: Visit to Ching Hua Orchids, home of the 'Hsinying' series



## hardy (Oct 5, 2010)

I believe many of you paph lovers are familiar with the name Hsinying. It's the name given to the grexes made by Ching Hua Orchids, which is located in Hsinying City, Tainan, Taiwan.

They produce many types of orchids, paphs, cattleyas, novel species among other things.

For Taiwan International Orchid Show visitors, a visit to Ching Hua Orchids is a must, since it's located just a couple miles from TIOS site.

Here are some photos to share:

Pad and fan greenhouses are used to house most of the paphs at Ching Hua. 











They grow LOTS of maudiae-type paphs:










These blooming plants are going through selection and readied for sale:










More maudiae-type youngsters.... Future winners among them















They have other type of paphs too. Parvi hybrids here.





Potting area:





Adjacent to a potting area is a large space for growing seedlings. Same here, many maudiae-types... 





This is a special type of shadecloth designed to mimic forest canopy. The alternating dark-light strips are supposed to result in better plant growth.





Newly deflasked seedlings in compots:


----------



## hardy (Oct 5, 2010)

Next is a HUGE growing area with air-conditioned cooling. Summers in Taiwan are very hot, so pad and fan cooling is not enough for some plant types. Here mature phalaenopsis are grown to force flowering, together with many of their paph breeding stock. 





Here are their green maudiae-type studs:





Other maudiae-types:





They produce some complex hybrids too. Lots of fat capsules here.










Some brachys... That's Bulbophyllum echinolabium blooming.





Where all those seedlings come from....





They grow out most the flasks under natural light in the greenhouse.





Thats a lot of pics. Hope it didn't take too long to load. They're very friendly people there. Don't forget to give them a visit when you are in the area! Cheers 

p.s. Gosh it's 1 am now. I'm really an addict :rollhappy: Time to go sleep


----------



## nikv (Oct 5, 2010)

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## wojtek (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice pics !!! Thanks


----------



## emydura (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Hardy. Amazing setup. A feast for the eyes. Where were all the multi-florals?

David


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 5, 2010)

neato!
thanks!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 5, 2010)

Great stuff thanks for the tour!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2010)

:drool:
Thanks for the tour!!


----------



## John Boy (Oct 5, 2010)

This is why I love the internet!!!! Thank you so much for this report. I love to see these international nurseries. It’s wonderful to see how people around the planet do, and yes!!! You have an addiction!! Isn’t it wonderful! I know I love mine…


----------



## Shiva (Oct 5, 2010)

I would feel in heaven working in such a place. :drool:


----------



## Hera (Oct 5, 2010)

That was so cool. THanks for taking the time to post all of it.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Oct 5, 2010)

Loved it! Thanks!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome set up indeed. Thanks for taking the trouble to post these.


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2010)

amazing! thanks!


----------



## TutoPeru (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting these pictures!


----------



## etex (Oct 5, 2010)

Loved the tour!! Thank you so very much for sharing it with us!!


----------



## bigleaf (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. what a great tour !


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 5, 2010)

I had no idea Hsinying was such a huge nursery. Thanks for the great tour--it does make me want to go out and purchase an airplane ticket.


----------



## Candace (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice virtual tour.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks, Hardy! Please keep these awesome posts coming!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 5, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing...  I find it interesting that they grow some paphs quite dark.. Brachys, for example.. Or maybe its just the photo... What a load of Maudiaes...  So tell us what you got...


----------



## paphreek (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the wonderful tour! It's amazing, the thousands of Paphs and all the Phals spiking in unison.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the wonderful tour Hardy! I must echo the sentiments above: :drool::drool::drool:

Now, this will make you all jealous...Ching Hua is coming to Calgary as a vendor at our Foothills Orchid Society Orchid Show, Oct 23 - 24th. :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 6, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for posting!

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 6, 2010)

And many thanks from Luxembourg too  !!!! Very impressive pics!!!! Jean


----------



## hardy (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you guys, I'm glad you liked the post. 



emydura said:


> Thanks Hardy. Amazing setup. A feast for the eyes. Where were all the multi-florals?
> 
> David



David, I didn't see many multiflorals. I think they don't grow out many seedlings of those types too. Just a personal taste of theirs I guess.



paphioboy said:


> Thanks so much for sharing...  I find it interesting that they grow some paphs quite dark.. Brachys, for example.. Or maybe its just the photo... What a load of Maudiaes...  So tell us what you got...



Paphioboy, yes, the brachy grow area was not that bright. They didn't have many of those too btw. Well, I enquired Mr. Gao the owner if he could select a big-sized green maudiae for me and he was about going to do so, but the price was out of my range.  I got several cattleyas and few other stuff. But then I bought a couple paph flasks thru mail-order 



Yoyo_Jo said:


> Thanks for the wonderful tour Hardy! I must echo the sentiments above: :drool::drool::drool:
> 
> Now, this will make you all jealous...Ching Hua is coming to Calgary as a vendor at our Foothills Orchid Society Orchid Show, Oct 23 - 24th. :clap:



That's cool! You may want to look thru their online catalogue, I think they also take pre-orders.

Cheers!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2010)

Can you imagine keeping track of all that inventory?:crazy:
Thanks for the tour!


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 6, 2010)

Incredible!

Thanks for the tour!


----------



## e-spice (Oct 6, 2010)

Yet another incredible post. Thank you hardy!!!

e-spice


----------



## jblanford (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tour Hardy, that was AWSOME..... Jim.


----------



## chrismende (Nov 1, 2010)

Super! Thanks so much, Hardy!


----------



## John M (Nov 5, 2010)

How'd I miss this thread? I must be asleep at my keyboard! Thanks very much, Hardy. That's a great post. Loved the tour!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 6, 2010)

Ching Hua was at our show Oct 23 - 24th. Their plants were fabulous. I own a few now. 

This was their display at our show. I think all the flowers were cut. I ended up with a bouquet of the oncidiums.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 7, 2010)

WOW!!! Great pictures!!!!!!! How much do plants cost from the nursery there??? I am with Dot...


----------



## hardy (Nov 8, 2010)

You're welcome 

Hi Thanasis, for mericlones, the price from the nursery is pretty much the same as the wholesale price offered at their website: http://chinghuaorchids.com.tw/

But for some strange reasons, they seem reluctant to sell certain mericlones locally. They are cheap on the USD price list but priced much higher at the farm  

For individual plant it can go from a couple bucks to a small fortune  
There's a not-for-sale area too, meaning the owner Mr. Gao has to be contacted before the plants can be sold. The owner travels a lot....


----------

